# 16G Metaframe Planted?



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I've had this 16G http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/vintage-metaframe-deluxe-aquarium-34443/ sitting in my basement for a couple months now. I'm thinking of attempting my first "serious" planted tank. Before I get going on this project is this tank's size/dimensions even suitable for a planted setup? The size is listed in the other thread but It's a 12" x 12" x 24" tank, so roughly 16G. For lighting I was thinking of retrofitting the hood/light or losing the lid entirely and going topless. I'd really appreciate any comments and advice as I've never had any luck with even the easiest of plants in the past. I'm a professional Java Fern/Moss assassin...


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Would be great for plants. Keep some small and shorter bushy plants rather than tall stems mixed with wood and rocks and should come out nice
I modded the light canopy on my 5G Metaframe with a T8 ballast and fixture because thats what I had but I'm sure you could do T5 mod as well. 
Being only 12" deep you won't need HUGE lighting


----------

